# DIY Aquarium Glass Cleaner?



## Trickerie (May 10, 2012)

What does everyone use to clean their aquarium glass. I've tried to vinegar and water mixture, but it doesn't really seem to do the job very well. Im afraid to use regular glass cleaner because of the ammonia. Any suggestions?


----------



## Riverboa (Mar 18, 2009)

What are you looking to get rid of ? Most common stuffs like spot algae, hard water deposit can be scraped out with credit card or in tough cases razor blade.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

I used to use a MagFloat, until a piece of sand got stuck underneath it and scratched my $75 ADA tank. Luckily, it's very small and only I notice it. 

But anyway, now, I use a toothbrush.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

The outside? Just use Windex and a crumpled up newspaper. Hint: spray the Windex on the newspaper first.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

You can use straight Vinegar on a paper bowl for hard water. 

Frame shops use rubbing alcohol & water.,

Glass cleaner with ammonia is not an issue if you spray it on the paper towel and aren't spraying it around/on the aquarium.


----------



## angelsword (May 16, 2009)

I believe the OP is asking about the outside of the glass since he asked about window cleaner.

I use straight vinegar. I've used windex a few times but that's risky.


----------



## TwoTacoCombo (Apr 13, 2012)

I use Stoner "Invisible Glass", sprayed on a rag first, then I go over it with another clean dry cloth.


----------



## punctatus (Dec 19, 2011)

iKlear is the best!
Edit: Doh, you said DIY, sorry.


----------



## Trickerie (May 10, 2012)

Im open to any suggestion. DIY or not. I just figured someone may have a good recipe. Yes, I mean the outside of the glass. I hate looking at water spots, and when I use vinegar/water it still has streaks :|


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Trickerie said:


> Im open to any suggestion. DIY or not. I just figured someone may have a good recipe. Yes, I mean the outside of the glass. I hate looking at water spots, and when I use vinegar/water it still has streaks :|


Use newspaper.


----------



## Trickerie (May 10, 2012)

Never heard of using newspaper, I'll give it a shot


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I use a mixture of 50% Vinegar and 50% water, with a tablespoon or so of dish detergent added. I have this in a spray bottle and using regular kitchen paper towels it works well for me to remove lime deposits and daughters food-enhanced finger/nose prints without streaking or clouding.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

First clean with vinegar and then clean with a phosphate mixture. You don't need a lot. They used to put phosphate in dish washer detergent to get rid of streaks and water marks. Be sure to dry the glass. Don't let water sit on the glass.


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

For the outside of the glass? Windex.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

Go to HD/Lowes, buy a bottle of Stoner's glass cleaner, spray onto old newspaper, wipe, walk away.


----------



## Pearl2011 (Jul 8, 2012)

When I get annoying mark I just get a paper towel a bit damp and wipe. Them use a dry one so there are no streak marks. I do that cause I hate using chemicals of any kind.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Simple. I use a Mr Clean Magic Eraser to clean the glass, and then wipe that down with a towel. Absolutely no streaks or anything left behind to cause streaks. I love it!

I also use the Magic Erasers to clean the inside of the glass. You can use them while the fish are in the tank. It doesn't hurt them, and it's great for cleaning off algae.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

There are just tons of different things that work to clean glass but I'm still looking for better. So far all the things I've used require me. Isn't there something that would do the job without me having to be there???


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

> Isn't there something that would do the job without me having to be there???


If you find something, let me know!!


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Here is one trick about cleaning both sides, for example, when setting up a new tank, or redoing and old tank, or just cleaning windows:

Make the final pass up and down when you are cleaning the inside, and side-to-side when you are cleaning the outside. 
Then, if you see streaks, you know if it is inside or outside.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

I use a sterilized credit card for the outside glass, and a bleach/gasoline mixture for the inside. Wait, what was the question?


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

The insides of my tank don't ever need scrubbing..
But for the outside I use windex or eyeglass cleaner. For stubborn spot straight vinegar.


----------



## toddziegler (Aug 16, 2011)

I use rain x on the outside of my tank. You must first clean the outside with pro glow it is a glass cleaner made for using on aquariums. Then you apply the rain x with a soft cloth (NEVER SPRAY IT ON). Then when it dries to a light haze you wipe it of with a damp sponge or cloth or paper towel. Ever since then. When water or whatever gets on it I just wipe it of with a dry paper towel or if needed dampen it a little.
I then reapply it about once a month or as needed.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

what about hard water stain?
one of the tank i got was 3 yr old and need a nice cleaning to remove all the stain.


----------



## WallaceGrover (Jan 15, 2011)

I just use distilled water...




In.a.Box said:


> what about hard water stain?
> one of the tank i got was 3 yr old and need a nice cleaning to remove all the stain.


I've heard lemon juice works wonders on hard water stains.


----------



## toddziegler (Aug 16, 2011)

You can try warm water wash cloth with some salt and scrub the hard water deposits. Make sure you use table salt and rinse it well when your done.


----------

